#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Relationship between Bandwidth and Received Power,wirelessa and mobile communication,free pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The impulse response of a multipath channel is measured in the field using channel sounding techniques. Consider two extreme channel sounding cases .





  Similar Threads: Transmission rate and bandwidth for PSK,satellite communication.digital communication, modulation free pdf download S/N and bandwidth for FDM/FM telephony,satellite communication,analog communication,free pdf download Power-angle relationship  power system analysis free pdf download Relating Power to Electric Field,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Power Control for Reducing Interference,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

----------


## ankitmin007

according to the Shannon's theorem, a trade off can be made between bandwidth and power of a communication channel,but it has a limit. pls explain me &nbsp;!

----------

